# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  maxtercam 2018 cần giúp đỡ

## Tuancoi

sau khi cài đặt maxtercam 2018 xong thì thấy phần chọn máy có vấn đề lớn,,, ko có post cho từng loại máy như các bản cũ của nó. loay hoay cả ngày đi tìm bản post cài cho nó mà ko ra. bác nào có bản post cho em xin,,,
trân trọng!

----------


## anhcos

Chắc nó nằm đâu đó or bộ cài chưa full. Bác dùng bản 2017 cũng đuợc, giao diện chính nó khác hẳn các bản trước đó. Kiểu như office từ 2007 trở về sau/trước.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## thaodaitu

Từ bản 18 trở đi. Phần post phải cài riêng mà!

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Từ bản 18 trở đi. Phần post phải cài riêng mà!


Cảm ơn 2 bạn! Đúng là nó phải cài riêng.

----------

